# Veronica



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Veronica, we have a great expats club in Cairo, where anyone who holds a passport other than Egyptian can join, would it be possible for me to plug it in here, give out the address etc? The club is a non profit organisation and we raise a lot of money for local charities.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Veronica, we have a great expats club in Cairo, where anyone who holds a passport other than Egyptian can join, would it be possible for me to plug it in here, give out the address etc? The club is a non profit organisation and we raise a lot of money for local charities.


Hi,
I cant see anything wrong with that MS. As it is a non profit making club and it is probably exactly what expats need to know about.

Veronica


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks Veronica I will do a seperate thread x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thanks Veronica I will do a seperate thread x


As there are so many single expat women in Egypt with the well known problems that that can bring maybe a thread giving details of "SAFE' clubs etc should be made a sticky to make it easier for newbies to find it.

Veronica


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

whats a sticky??
yes veronica, it really is terrible here the bother we get from egyptian men/boys lol and th ploys they use but I have been here for years, seen it all so to speak


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> whats a sticky??
> yes veronica, it really is terrible here the bother we get from egyptian men/boys lol and th ploys they use but I have been here for years, seen it all so to speak


The thread is now a sticky which means it wont go down the list as new threads are made. That way it will always be towards the top for newbies to see.
I am aware of the problems with Egyptian men so I think it is important for single women to have safe places they can go to.


----------

